# Serbian (BCS): stojati/stajati



## nexy

Zdravo svima.

Da li bi neko mogao da mi objasni razliku izmedju glagola st*o*jati i st*a*jati?
Ova dva glagola su me oduvek bunila. Na primer, ako nekoga hocemo da pitamo kako mu ide matematika, da li cemo ga pitati:

a) Kako _stojis_ sa matematikom?
b) Kako _stajes_ sa matematikom?

Koja je glavna razlika izmedju ovih glagola? Ja koristim ovo pod a). Sta mislite?

Hvala unapred.


----------



## Athaulf

nexy said:


> Da li bi neko mogao da mi objasni razliku izmedju glagola st*o*jati i st*a*jati?
> Ova dva glagola su me oduvek bunila. Na primer, ako nekoga hocemo da pitamo kako mu ide matematika, da li cemo ga pitati:
> 
> a) Kako _stojis_ sa matematikom?
> b) Kako _stajes_ sa matematikom?
> 
> Koja je glavna razlika izmedju ovih glagola? Ja koristim ovo pod a). Sta mislite?



Ja baš nemam puno iskustva sa srpskim zadnjih godina , ali rekao bih da oblici _stojim_, _stojiš_, _stoji_... označavaju nepokretno stajanje u mjestu (doslovno ili figurativno), dok oblici _stajem_, _staješ_, _staje_... označavaju dinamičku radnju dolaska na određenu poziciju. Na primjer, _stojim na semaforu _(i ne krećem se već neko vrijeme), ali _stajem na semaforu_ (tj. upravo se zaustavljam). U gornjem primjeru bih svakako upotrijebio (a), jer pitanje je o postojećem stanju nečijeg poznavanja matematike, a ne o promjeni tog stanja.

E sad, što se tiče infintiva, meni se oblik _stojati_ čini sasvim neprirodan i u oba slučaja bih upotrijebio _stajati_. Nemam pojma kako je u ovom slučaju došlo do poistovjećivanja infinitiva.


----------



## slavic_one

Athaulf said:


> Ja baš nemam puno iskustva sa srpskim zadnjih godina , ali rekao bih da oblici _stojim_, _stojiš_, _stoji_... označavaju nepokretno stajanje u mjestu (doslovno ili figurativno), dok oblici _stajem_, _staješ_, _staje_... označavaju dinamičku radnju dolaska na određenu poziciju. Na primjer, _stojim na semaforu _(i ne krećem se već neko vrijeme), ali _stajem na semaforu_ (tj. upravo se zaustavljam). U gornjem primjeru bih svakako upotrijebio (a), jer pitanje je o postojećem stanju nečijeg poznavanja matematike, a ne o promjeni tog stanja.
> 
> E sad, što se tiče infintiva, meni se oblik _stojati_ čini sasvim neprirodan i u oba slučaja bih upotrijebio _stajati_. Nemam pojma kako je u ovom slučaju došlo do poistovjećivanja infinitiva.



Dobro si to sročio, iako mislim da se tu radi možda o drukčijoj situaciji!
Složio bih se da je u oba slučaja infinitiv 'stajati' .. no.. mislim da se tu nije toliko pitanje statičnosti i dinamičnosti, već vremena i trajanja!

Stojim / stojiš / stoji... po mojem mišljenju se koriste kada se želi izraziti neka činjenica u sadašnjosti ili radnja koja traje duže vrijeme, npr.
Stoji ispred tebe.
Ova zgrada stoji ovdje još od 1685. godine.
Ovaj čovjek stoji tu već 2 sata.
itd..
Dok se 'stajati' koristi u prošlom i budućem vremenu (kao namjera):
Sta(ja)o je ispred tebe. / Sta(ja)t će ispred tebe.
Ova zgrada koju vidite na slici je stajala ovdje od 1685. do 1998. godine. / Ova zgrada će tu još stajati sigurno 20 godina.
Ovaj čovjek je tu stajao 2 sata. / Ovaj čovjek će tu stajati sigurno još dva sata.

Tako je isto i slučaj sa semaforom, jer je 'Stojim na semaforu' činjenica u sadašnjosti, a 'Stajem na semaforu' namjera!
Autobus staje na slijedećoj stanici. (namjera)
(slučaj o kojemu si govorio je upitan, jer je pitanje da li 'stajem' u književnom jeziku nadomješta 'zaustavljam')

I da, točna je rečenica definitivno pod a) !


----------



## Athaulf

slavic_one said:


> Stojim / stojiš / stoji... po mojem mišljenju se koriste kada se želi izraziti neka činjenica u sadašnjosti ili radnja koja traje duže vrijeme, npr.
> Stoji ispred tebe.
> Ova zgrada stoji ovdje još od 1685. godine.
> Ovaj čovjek stoji tu već 2 sata.
> itd..
> Dok se 'stajati' koristi u prošlom i budućem vremenu (kao namjera):
> Sta(ja)o je ispred tebe. / Sta(ja)t će ispred tebe.
> Ova zgrada koju vidite na slici je stajala ovdje od 1685. do 1998. godine. / Ova zgrada će tu još stajati sigurno 20 godina.
> Ovaj čovjek je tu stajao 2 sata. / Ovaj čovjek će tu stajati sigurno još dva sata.



Mislim da je zapravo pravi razlog to što je ovim glagolima jednak ne samo infinitiv (_stajati_), već i glagolski pridjev radni (_stajao_/_stajala_/_stajalo_). Promotri npr. rečenice:

(1) _Stojim na stepenici._ 
(2) _Stajem na stepenicu._ 

Rečenica (1) je tvrdnja o mojoj statičkoj poziciji (i zato je stepenica u lokativu), dok rečenica (2) tvrdi da upravo koračam na stepenicu (koja je u zato u akuzativu). Ako obje rečenice stavimo u prošlo vrijeme, razlika u samom glagolu nestaje, iako je značenje i dalje različito:

(1a) _Stajao sam na stepenici [dok sam gledao kroz prozor]. _
(2a) _Stajao sam na stepenicu [kad sam primijetio da je napukla]. _

Istina, (2a) mi zvuči pomalo neobično, ali ipak sasvim ispravno i razumljivo. 



> Autobus staje na slijedećoj stanici. (namjera)
> (slučaj o kojemu si govorio je upitan, jer je pitanje da li 'stajem' u književnom jeziku nadomješta 'zaustavljam')


Siguran sam da nadomješta, osim što je _zaustavljati _prijelazni glagol, tako da je _stajati_ (između ostalog) sinonim za _zaustavljati *se*_.


----------



## Duya

...drugim riječima, razlika je ista kao između glagola _sjediti_/_sedeti_ i _sjedati/sedati, _s tim što su kod ovog para malo manje "pobrkani" infinitiv i glagolski prilog radni.

U infinitivu, razlika između _stajati_ (statički) i _stajati _(dinamički) postoji u naglasku: prvi ima kratkouzlazni, a drugi kratkosilazni akcenat (bar kod novoštokavaca koji tu razliku osjećaju). U glagolskom prilogu radnom nema razlike.


----------



## dudasd

"Stojati" je trajni vid glagola - označava radnju koja je trajala u određenom vremenskom rasponu ili još traje.

"Stajati" 1) trajni glagol, isto što i "stojati" (u pojedinim vremenima oblikom se ova dva oblika podudaraju, što je već gore razjašnjeno).

"Stajati" 2) iterativ (glagolski vid koji označava ponavljanje radnje) svršenog glagola stati (i u značenju "zaustaviti se" i u značenju "stupiti, kročiti, zgaziti"). Primeri: 

"Stao sam da kupim sendvič." - "Stajao sam na svakih nekoliko sati da kupim sendvič."
"Pažljivo sam stao na stepenik." - "Pažljivo sam stajao na svaki stepenik." 

"Stajati" 3) - koštati (praktično trajni, ali u praksi ima i funkciju nesvršenog, npr.: "Koliko je to stajalo?" = "Koliko si platio?") Ređe se u ovom značenju koristi oblik "stojati".

"Stajati" 4) - pristajati, dolikovati ("Kako bi to stajalo / kad bi mesto đaka / spremila se baka..." - itd., J. J. Zmaj.) Podjednako se u ovom značenju koristi "stojati".

Ovo su samo najosnovnije razlike/preklapanja; za podrobnije objašnjenje značenja i razlika v. Rečnik Matice Srpske.


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> U infinitivu, razlika između _stajati_ (statički) i _stajati _(dinamički) postoji u naglasku: prvi ima kratkouzlazni, a drugi kratkosilazni akcenat (bar kod novoštokavaca koji tu razliku osjećaju).



Hm... moram priznati da ja u ovom primjeru ne osjećam razliku u naglasku, iako inače imam prilično dobar osjećaj za naglaske, budući da sam prvih 13 godina života proveo u Bosni.


----------



## Duya

Athaulf said:


> Hm... moram priznati da ja u ovom primjeru ne osjećam razliku u naglasku, iako inače imam prilično dobar osjećaj za naglaske, budući da sam prvih 13 godina života proveo u Bosni.



Ne znam, što kažu, mož' da bidne al' ne mora da znači... naglasci su dosta tanana stvar. Možda bi trebalo konsultovati Maticin (_Matičin? mrzim  palatalizaciju_ _u ovoj_ _poziciji_) Rečnik za "definitivan" odgovor.

Ja lično bih različito naglasio:

Koliko dugo ćemo stajati? (da se rimuje sa "saznati")
Koliko često ćemo stajati? (da se rimuje sa "padati")


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> Ne znam, što kažu, mož' da bidne al' ne mora da znači... naglasci su dosta tanana stvar. Možda bi trebalo konsultovati Maticin (_Matičin? mrzim  palatalizaciju_ _u ovoj_ _poziciji_) Rečnik za "definitivan" odgovor.
> 
> Ja lično bih različito naglasio:
> 
> Koliko dugo ćemo stajati? (da se rimuje sa "saznati")
> Koliko često ćemo stajati? (da se rimuje sa "padati")



Lako moguće -- 10 godina života u Zagrebu mi je donekle otupilo osjećaj za malo suptilnije naglaske poput ovog. (U Hrvatskoj se na pravilima štokavskog naglašavanja više ne inzistira ni u javnim medijima.)


----------



## Duya

Hvala za link -- otprilike sam znao situaciju sa naglascima u Hrvatskoj, ali je članak fino potkrijepljen detaljima. Baš mi je trebao neki takav izvor za članke na Wikipediji... jeste da ću biti lijen da ga ubacim.


----------

